# Got A New Litter Today! - New Pics of litter in Reply #17



## brentr (Oct 17, 2011)

Newest pics of litter at 4 weeks are in reply #17.

Pics of the litter are posted in reply #12.

My NZW doe kindled today.  Eight healthy, wriggly kits.  Sire is a NZR.  All the kits are chocolate colored, with a reddish pink underbelly.  Excited to see if they'll be red like daddy or if a black gene in there somewhere is coming out.  Will post some pics after a few days.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

Hope all is well.  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## flemish lops (Oct 18, 2011)

congrats, can't wait to see the pics to


----------



## brentr (Oct 18, 2011)

No batteries for the camera at present.  

All kits are thriving, doe is doing great.  My impression is that the kits are all going to be black.  Bummer...I was really hoping for a few reds as well.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry about the batteries.  And sorry no reds.  

But truly glad to hear the kits are thriving.  

Would still like to see them though.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 19, 2011)

If they are meat rabbits, why are you concerned about the color?  Do you sell some as breeding stock or show animals?

Just wondering.


----------



## brentr (Oct 19, 2011)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> If they are meat rabbits, why are you concerned about the color?  Do you sell some as breeding stock or show animals?
> 
> Just wondering.


Fair question.  I'm not concerned about color, just interested in it.  I really like the color of red NZ.  I thought it would be fun to have some reds running around, even thought their ultimate destination is my freezer (possibly saving one doe for a replacement).  I'm realizing that I love the NZ breed, but find only having white rabbits to be a bit boring.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 19, 2011)

OK thanks.  That's pretty much why DW doesn't want Californias.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 20, 2011)

sawfish99 said:
			
		

> OK thanks.  That's pretty much why DW doesn't want Californias.


I find it makes it easier not to get attached to any one particular rabbit if they are all the same color....that being said, my current herd of Cal's has a chocolate Cal that I am just crazy over! LOL I want to try to get more chocolates from her if I can. It is such a pretty variation on Cal coloring. In Europe, they recognize Black, Blue, Chocolate and Lilac varieties of Cal, but ARBA only recognizes Black.

Shannon


----------



## Genipher (Oct 20, 2011)

I haven't tried my hand at tanning yet but I can see how having different colored rabbits could make a real-perty fur quilt!


----------



## Mea (Oct 20, 2011)

A NZW  bred to a NZR  will often give NZ Blacks.   That has been the starting point for many breeders of NZBs.


----------



## brentr (Oct 22, 2011)

Here are a few pics of the litter.  Born on Monday, 10/17.  All doing well, zero mortality thus far!

The token group photo:






Three Kits are colored like this:





The rest are looking to be coal black:


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 22, 2011)

OOOOO... you didn't get red, but you did get... errrmm... well copper or sandy or castor or agouti LOL  So many breeds have a different name for that color, not sure what NZ people would call it.  
We used to raise Satins... I found out I have a problem with color.  I want to keep all the cool colors and try to breed better color and try crossing this color to this color and we just didn't have the room for all the varieties.  So, we ended up selling all the satins and sticking with Champagnes and Giant Chins.  Both come in 1 variety.  We still have our meat mutts though... so I can play with a FEW different colors


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 22, 2011)

Congratulations!  They are so precious!  Thanks for sharing.  

I'm partial to the black one!  Love the sleek, shiny coat.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats again, and thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## cottinpickin (Nov 4, 2011)

pretty babies.The Agouti aka chestnut,sandy,castor is the base color of all rabbits.it is the "wild" color comming from the origin of all domestic rabbits the cotton tail.So that color will pop up especially when crossing colors.pink/red eye white is most recessive color so rew to rew always makes rew but it can be hiding other colors.so when you breed rew to other color you can get interesting results.


----------



## brentr (Nov 19, 2011)

Here are the kits at 4 weeks.  They got moved into their grow out pen today.

This one has the most NZR coloring.


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 19, 2011)

Our NZW doe Strawberry just had two red kits and two black (one broken) kits today--sire Hazel is red. We are head over heels in love with the broken! We are lucky to have two red kits and Daddy is gorgeous red. We will probably keep the broken black for both black and broken genes. We breed for meat and for showmanship/pet. This was Strawberry's first litter so it was small but we can't wait to see the colors once they grow older.

CYG


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 20, 2011)

brentr:  Boy they are growing like Weeds!  Beautiful babies.  Really like that NZR.  

CYGChickies:  Congratulations on Strawberry's successful kindling!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 20, 2011)

they are soo cute


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 20, 2011)

They are looking very nice! Does that one black one have colored tips?  We bred my NZW buck to my sandy flemish doe and there were a couple whites and ALL the rest were gold tipped steel.


----------



## brentr (Nov 20, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> They are looking very nice! Does that one black one have colored tips?  We bred my NZW buck to my sandy flemish doe and there were a couple whites and ALL the rest were gold tipped steel.


There are multiple black ones with red tips.  One just has a patch of red on its shoulders, others have red highlights all over their body.  My NZW doe is clearly hiding black, and that really came through.


----------

